# Race: Fight for the Finish



## falcon64z8 (Nov 7, 2007)

I dunno if this belongs here or not but this vid is my first ever stop motion animation vid for my intro to digital media class.  Check it out:

Race: Fight for the Finish


----------



## lagman (Nov 7, 2007)

That was funny, good work.
Congratulations


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Thanks man!



Thanks LAGman you mean


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man!
> ...



Yes...thanks....lol


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

AWSOME!!! *Bow*Bow*!!!


----------



## Prime (Nov 16, 2007)

That was pretty good. Well Done.


----------

